# blue ray movies and 1080i



## boagz2 (Jan 11, 2007)

I just bought a playstation 3 the other day and was wondering if you could play blue ray movies in 1080i resolution instead of 1080p because my hdtv only goes to 1080i. I have component cables that i currently use for my games in 1080i so does that mean the same will happen for my blue ray movies? Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Larry Johnson (Jun 28, 2008)

if your tv is a 1080i then thats what your movie is gonna play at so your right.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, that's what happens.


----------



## boagz2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Do all bluray movies support 1080i or is it only some of them because the other day i saw a bluray movie that only showed support for 1080p and another showed, for it's special features, that it can do 1080i. I don't know why they would put that in special features if all bluray movies can do it anyway. Also will a hdmi cable make any difference and have a better picture quality over my component cables?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I would be somewhat surprised if any commercially successful BluRay movies didn't support 1080i, since many folks have that resolution on their HD-TV equipment. I doubt they'd box themselves out of that big a market.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

It's not the "movie" that supports 1080i, it's the player. I believe the PS3 (like other Blu-Ray players) will *interlace* the 1080p video read from the disc to 1080i and output that to your TV. If the PS3 can do that well, the picture should look great. If the PS3 doesn't do that well, you can possibly try setting the PS3 to output 720p and let the TV either display that natively or scale the image to its native resolution, which might be or include 1080i.

Believe it or not, the PS3 used to have an issue with outputting 1080i in that it wouldn't when connected to CRT HDTVs that accepted 1080i but not 720p. 

Peace...


----------



## laughing2 (Jul 17, 2008)

As long as you have got a Blu-Ray DVD player (PS3) plugged into your TV using an HDMI cable the DVD will play the maximum resolution your TV supports.


----------

